# Next time you are asked to play for free.....



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Had to share a post that was on my FB page.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

That's pretty much my position in a nutshell.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Ah, I thought that sounded familiar.

Interesting CL Response


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Apparently Macca did his Olympic gig for 1.0 GBP ($1.55 CDN).

I can only assume he was playing below union scale to ...... 'promote his work' ....... (maybe he and the band got a free meal, a place to crash and tickets to some of the events though!)


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

This was also reported: "London Olympic organizers said that the former Beatle, Paul McCartney and others who performed in the opening ceremonies were paid one pound, the equivalent of $1.57 in American money."


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah well, playing the Olympics is just a little more exposure than playing a local restaurant.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mooh said:


> Yeah well, playing the Olympics is just a little more exposure than playing a local restaurant.
> Peace, Mooh.


Good point, and they only played a couple of songs. If they had to drag in their equipment, set it up, play for 4 hours and then tear it down. Things might have been different.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Olympic items are now on sale ......


Want an Olympian's nightstand? It's on sale here - The Globe and Mail


...... if I was Macca, I would have held out for a used tennis ball.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Who is Macca?


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry ..... in reference to Paul McCartney is the only place I have ever heard it used ..... (could be British guys on another forum) ...... but wiki explains it's more generic use here ...... 

Macca - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Guitar101 said:


> This was also reported: "London Olympic organizers said that the former Beatle, Paul McCartney and others who performed in the opening ceremonies were paid one pound, the equivalent of $1.57 in American money."


Sorry,
Paul who?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

loudtubeamps said:


> Sorry,
> Paul who?


My mistake LTAmps. I should have said "Sir Paul McCartney". No wonder that you didn't recognize the name.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

aftermidnight said:


> Sorry ..... in reference to Paul McCartney is the only place I have ever heard it used ..... (could be British guys on another forum) ...... but wiki explains it's more generic use here ......
> 
> Macca - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thanks. I guess it makes sense. I've never heard Macca used as a nickname for anyone but according to Wikipedia it's a common one for anyone whos name starts with Mac.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...while i get the intended point - we are in a time when people expect music to have no monetary value - i believe that the supposed "humour" of this meme is the result of a gross misunderstanding/misinterpretation of the original offer.

absolutely no one is offering guys like me a venue, much less money. 

many seem to think the advertiser is "expecting" or "asking" musicians to perform for free. 

understandable in today's climate, but that is not how i interpret the offer.

in fact, i think that is exactly where the misinterpetation begins. 

people see this and think: oh, right, this guy EXPECTS musicians to play for free. 

i think the reality is that the operator is willing to meet an unknown, original artist halfway. 

and i say this because i think that it is obvious from the wording - this would not apply to either cover bands, or to original artists who have already built their brand and who already have a large following.

an opportunity to develop an audience would mean that both the performer and the venue would benefit.



Jim DaddyO said:


> Had to share a post that was on my FB page.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...if all the guy wanted to do was trick musicians/artists into playing for free, he could just hold jam/open mic nights.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...an unknown, original artist playing for free DOES NOT affect anyone else negatively, as has been suggested. first off, we need to differentiate between cover bands and original artists. a cover band playing for free... CAN have a negative affect. in the same way that a plumber who charges less than the going rate affects the livelihood of other plumbers. apples to apples. but an unknown, original artist is a unique entity. an original artist who plays for free only affects him/her/themselves. why? simple. no one is out there looking to book unknown, original artists. much less pay them. but, hey, feel free to show me i'm wrong. tell me about all these venues, agents, promotors etc that are offering to hire, and pay, unknown, original artists and i will admit that i am wrong about this, AND buy everyone a beer with the money i earn from accepting these offers...


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Id love to have someone ask me to play. Everytime I play at a family event they tell me to shut up!


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't like the idea of being exploited. We put a lot of time and effort into putting a project together, and that should be acknowledged. You can bet that someone is making money off you if you play for free.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Krelf said:


> Id love to have someone ask me to play. Everytime I play at a family event they tell me to shut up!


Glad to hear it's not just me. At jam night they have to listen to me (well, at least for 2 or 3 songs). I am Jammer, hear me roar!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Come up Riff's jam. You'll fit right in with the rest of us.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Beatles said:


> I don't like the idea of being exploited. We put a lot of time and effort into putting a project together, and that should be acknowledged. You can bet that someone is making money off you if you play for free.



...IF that is the case, then you shouldn't play for free. 
but the only way that "someone" (i assume you mean the venue owner/manger/booker) can make money off you is if there is an audience. 
if there is an audience, then this entire thread is moot.
but, in venues that feature live original music, there ISN'T an audience, unless the artist/performer draws one.
so, if the artist/performer has not reached the stage where they can draw an audience, and "someone" offers to provide them a venue, thereby offering them an opportunity to develop an audience, i would jump on it.
that is the point of this thread.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...while i get the intended point - we are in a time when people expect music to have no monetary value - i believe that the supposed "humour" of this meme is the result of a gross misunderstanding/misinterpretation of the original offer.
> 
> absolutely no one is offering guys like me a venue, much less money.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I agree with your interpretation of the ad David.

The only statement that looks hopeful is "Are you interested to promote your work?".

I'll bet they expect to hear familiar covers. Restaurant/bar owners are NOT known to encourage artists to play original music as you know all too well.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'm not sure I agree with your interpretation of the ad David.
> The only statement that looks hopeful is "Are you interested to promote your work?".
> I'll bet they expect to hear familiar covers. Restaurant/bar owners are NOT known to encourage artists to play original music as you know all too well.



...and i'm _betting_ that "your work" does not refer to cover songs.
but, yeah, it's true what you say.
which is why, assuming that my interpretation is correct, this is a very attractive offer.
otherwise, all bets are off...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...and i'm _betting_ that "your work" does not refer to cover songs.
> but, yeah, it's true what you say.
> which is why, assuming that my interpretation is correct, this is a very attractive offer.
> otherwise, all bets are off...


Based on my experience, "your work" to a bar or restaurant owner may well mean your version of Girl From Ipanema or Mustang Sally.

I suppose that sounds a bit jaded, but that's the world we live in, n'est pas?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'm not sure I agree with your interpretation of the ad David.
> 
> The only statement that looks hopeful is "Are you interested to promote your work?".
> 
> I'll bet they expect to hear familiar covers. Restaurant/bar owners are NOT known to encourage artists to play original music as you know all too well.


Yeah, I'm gonna go with Milk on this one. An owner will not be happy if he's frightened away a thousand dollars in business but saved a few hundred on cheap/free entertainment. The owner is there to make money and you are either bringing people in or you are keeping them there. If you get up on stage with an oboe and do Mary Margaret O'Hara meets Bjork and call it Art, my guess is that you won't get to your second set.................... free or not.


----------

